# BLASC Addon



## Praecipuus (20. Februar 2006)

Wo kann man sich denn den Blasc-Addon downloaden?


----------



## Rohan (21. Februar 2006)

Guckst Du oben! Da auf BLASC klicken  :wink: 


Oder www.blasc.de (sogar das müsste gehen) eintüppseln! Und dort dann über download *gähn* downloaden...

So nun aber husch ins Bettchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GexMax (13. März 2006)

Den Download habe ich zwar gefunden - allerdings den .exe webinstaller.
Nun habe ich aber keine win-dose sondern nen mac (welcher ja auch unter der versionshistorie zu finden ist als java app) doch finde ich dafür leider keinen download - kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder ist das discontinued?

Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (13. März 2006)

GexMax schrieb:
			
		

> Den Download habe ich zwar gefunden - allerdings den .exe webinstaller.
> Nun habe ich aber keine win-dose sondern nen mac (welcher ja auch unter der versionshistorie zu finden ist als java app) doch finde ich dafür leider keinen download - kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder ist das discontinued?
> 
> Danke schonmal
> ...



Hallo GexMax,
der Client für Macs (die Java Anwendung) befindet sich zur Zeit noch in der Entwicklung und steht noch nicht zum Download bereit. Mac Nutzer können zur Zeit leider nur über den manuellen Upload an BLASC teilhaben.

Gruß
Regnor


----------



## GexMax (14. März 2006)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo GexMax,
> der Client für Macs (die Java Anwendung) befindet sich zur Zeit noch in der Entwicklung und steht noch nicht zum Download bereit. Mac Nutzer können zur Zeit leider nur über den manuellen Upload an BLASC teilhaben.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Okay, danke für die Auskunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin's ja gewöhnt zu einer Randgruppe  zu gehören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

